# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Футболки  www.airforce.ru, оптом и в розницу!

## An-Z

:Biggrin:  
Предлагаю обсудить насущность данной формы одежды для нашего сообщества.
Мне это злоболетне, так как давно хотел носить летом ПРАВИЛЬНУЮ майку-футболку. После недолгих раздумий и манипуляций за компом родилось вот этих два эскизика. Я не художник и не, тем более, дизигнер, поэтому любые рекомендации по её внешнему виду принимаются и обсуждаются.
Второе. Есть желающие заполучить форменную футболку? Цена её не должна превысить 300 рублей (при плотности ткани 200гр/м), если наберётся 50 желающих..
Да, в качестве варианта надписи на майке раздумывал над такими:
-на белой "день, ПМУ, идут полёты.."
-на чёрной "ночь, СМУ, идут полёты.."

----------


## Котков Андрей

Я бы не только не отказался бы от пары таких (дабы опознать местных пользователей на том-же МАКСе) а еще бы и мог изготовить такие футболки, так как располагаю и оборудованием и практикой в этом вопросе. 

Как обычно вопрос упирается в сами майки - насколько они нужны качественные (плотные, качество изготовления ворота) и где брать их в нужном количестве, цветах и размерах.

Нанесение сделать  - не вопрос, хоть полноцветное хоть векторное одноцветное.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Конечно, хотелось бы качественные, чтобы носились долго, и стирку могли б выдержать :-)

----------


## Александр II

Взял бы парочку с удовольствием для себя: чёрную и белую. И может 1-2 в подарок. Так что, я обеими руками за!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Nazar

И я бы взял, тем более мы то-же эту идею давно вынашиваем.

----------


## airwolf

Ребяты!!! Присоединяюсь!!! Но штандарт ВВС я видел уже на майках-если осенит идея то выложу свои предложения.И ещё главное,чтоб качество футболки было хорошее(чтоб в горящую избу войти,там,коня на скаку остановить ;) шутка) А так двумя руками ЗА!!! А ещё кепки можно сделать.

----------


## An-Z

> ....а еще бы и мог изготовить такие футболки, так как располагаю и оборудованием и практикой в этом вопросе. 
> 
> Как обычно вопрос упирается в сами майки - насколько они нужны качественные (плотные, качество изготовления ворота) и где брать их в нужном количестве, цветах и размерах.
> 
> Нанесение сделать  - не вопрос, хоть полноцветное хоть векторное одноцветное.


Вот и чудненько, думаю желающие найдутся. Майки закупить не проблема, по поводу качества есть смысл, когда дойдёт до дела, определиться коллегиально и небольшой компашкой съездить на склад
Андрей, а какими методами можешь наносить рисунок? Ну кроме всем известной шелкографии..




> И я бы взял, тем более мы то-же эту идею давно вынашиваем.





> ...Но штандарт ВВС я видел уже на майках-если осенит идея то выложу свои предложения.


Здорово, выкладывайте ваши соображения, обсудим! Ну а по поводу бейсболок, пивных кружек, фляжек и трочей сувенирки помечтаем потом, когда хоть это воплотим в жисть! :Wink:

----------


## Котков Андрей

> Андрей, а какими методами можешь наносить рисунок? Ну кроме всем известной шелкографии..
> :



1. Шелкография не рассматривается - у нас оборудование не очень заточено под печать и сушку изделий из текстиля. Да и потом мало какие краски способны хорошо выдерживать эластичность хлопковых маек и многократные стирки.

2. Векторное одно-двух-трех цветное изображение - режется из резинообразного материала под названием флекс плоттером и припекается на текстиль при помощи термопресса. 
Пример - я изготавливал тому-же Румоделизму майки с логотипом - два цвета.


   Выдерживает очень большое колиство стирок, так как технология чаще всего применяется для маркировки спецодежды, которую эксплуатируют каждый день и стирают очень часто. Вариант самый дешевый, долговечный и на мой аскетичный взгляд самый выразительный при наличии хорошего дизайна.

3. Полноцветное изображение печатается на цветном лазернике на специальной бумаге-пленке, потом тоже припекается на термопрессе на футболку. При припечении хитрый слой бумаги разогревается и обвалакивая полноцветную картинку переносит ее и приваривает на поверхность хлопка. 
Тоже очень долговечная технология, у меня есть майки которые совсем разорвались, на тряпки пошли а изображение еще вполне ничего. Изображение почти не ощущается на ощупь, допускается любая картинка с любыми разрывами в цветах и надписях.

Тут два вида пленок - для светлых тканей, что напечатал то и припек (белый хлопок является фоном для всех цветов) и для темных тканей - она не прозрачная а белая, тут нужно чтобы изображение имело четкие границы и не имело пробелов внутри - ибо это будет белое пятно. То есть тут макет еще надо будет посмотреть на счет приемлимости, дабы залипух не наделать.

4. Примерно похожие пленки для печати на струйниках - вот этого нам не надо, это вариант подарочной 1-2 разовой майки, стирок не сильно любит, может растрескаться и потечь.

Я вижу процесс так - утверждается макет, я наделываю заготовок, а потом уже по мере наличия маек можно на них хоть по 1 шт припекать хоть по 10.

Я ж говорю что самое сложное майки - по опыту работы в рекламе знаю что те, что продаются в том-же Спортмастере (плотностью 180-200 грамм) и им подобных после 1-2 стирок растягиваются и воротник становится тянутым и майка - только мусор выносить в такой. Обычно хорошие майки закупаются в Москве-Питере в фирмах, поставляющих чистые майки для нужд рекламы и промо-акций. А потом уже на них делают нанесение.


Кстати нанесение на посуду (кружки) мы тоже делаем сами

----------


## Jean-Philippe

A www.airforce.ru T-shirt!!  :Eek:  
Gime two please!

The best news of this beginnig year 2K7 !  :Smile:

----------


## Redcat

Присоединяюсь обязательно! с флагом хорошая идея, симпатично.
Возьму не меньше двух ;))

ЗЫ: как обладатель Румодовской майки - подтвердю, качество очень хорошее!

----------


## игорь

обязательно!!
мне- :Wink:  две

----------


## Николаич

C удовольствием возьму обе.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

эта.., и я хочу.., 2шт.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

Фирменная футболка – это классно! Вот только по эскизам порешать надо, по изображению… Я сам столкнулся с этой темой, относительно символов и атрибутики ВВС России. Геральдика ВВС утверждена Приказом Министра обороны России от 13 августа 2004 года № 240. Я думаю надо придерживаться установленного образца. Я, на ветке форума «Коллекционирование», об этом писал и образцы современной геральдики вывесил. Флаг ВВС СССР уже история… Надо шагать в ногу со временем… Я немного «рулю» в ФотоШопе и попробую сделать пару-тройку эскизов на общее обсуждение…По качеству материала для футболки и печати правильно заметил Андрей Котков…, поддерживаю мнение знающего человека…

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Я думаю надо придерживаться установленного образца. Я, на ветке форума «Коллекционирование», об этом писал и образцы современной геральдики вывесил. Флаг ВВС СССР уже история… Надо шагать в ногу со временем… [/COLOR]


За эскизы все были бы благодарны. А флаг я бы все же предпочел ВВС СССР. Тот флаг символизировал настоящую мощь..... А в ногу со временем шагать не всегда хочется, зависит от того, какое время  :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

Согласен. Действительно, под флагом ВВС СССР совершено много подвигов, героизма и он заслуживает уважения, как символ имеет важное значение для каждого авиатора. Я с ним начинал службу. Однако сейчас установлена новая форма одежды, знаки различия и геральдика. Эту форму и геральдику носят сегодняшние авиаторы, с ней служат, летают, трудятся... Я ношу в том числе, и не чуть не стыжусь этого, а наоборот горд, что в кадре ВВС России. Надо поддерживать и гордится тем, что есть, что осталось... Как никак это все наше... Конечно, есть много спорных нюансов в новой геральдике. Я помню в начале 90-х фронтовики очень негативно отнеслись к нарукавной нашивке "Россия ВС" с триколором и кричали обзывая Власовцами... Орлов люди не воспринимали... Военные отнеслись к этому несколько правильнее - как к уставной форме одежды, без параллелей к белогвардейцам-власовцам и пр... Однако, были и остаются переходные периоды… К примеру одно время специально вместо орлов на тулье фуражки носили "крылышки"… Сейчас вот с мая 2005 года отменили из-за нищеты синюю форму у авиаторов. Обидно!!! У нас многие ее не снимают и будут донашивать до упора. Похожее было когда вместо синих полетных комбезов и демисезонных курток с ползунами начали выдавать камуфлированные, так тут тоже - просили остатки синих… Синие-советские были сделаны из крепкого материала, добротней, качественнее, имели металлические молнии. Камуфлированные садились до колен после первой же стирки, летели молнии, в момент протирался материал и выпячивались коленки… ПВОшники-чернопогонники, кто носил зелень всегда, тут же переоделись в зеленые кителя и брюки. Молодежь надела, так как им просто уже не выдают синюю. А старички пилоты – так не в какую. Хорошо, что пока Михайлов носит и на замечания начальства можно ответить: «ГлавКом носит, а я пример беру!»… Тут уж не накажут… Но дальше… Так что надо двигать и новое…
Можно сделать в эскизе совмещение геральдик, как преемственность... Но отказываться от настоящего не стоит. Варианты найдутся, надо только подумать всем вместе…

----------


## Garik38

Полностью поддерживаю идею! Возьму как минимум три-четыре. Кстати, может, увеличить количество рисунков. например, с тематиками различных родов авиации. Служу в 52 гв. тбап (п. Шайковка, Калужской обл.). Уверен, что, когда у меня появится такая футболка, найдется некоторое количество желающих. Но необходимо иметь образец, потому что люди в последнее время на слово не верят

----------


## xerf

> Согласен. Действительно, под флагом ВВС СССР совершено много подвигов, героизма и он заслуживает уважения, как символ имеет важное значение для каждого авиатора. Я с ним начинал службу. Однако сейчас установлена новая форма одежды, знаки различия и геральдика. Эту форму и геральдику носят сегодняшние авиаторы, с ней служат, летают, трудятся... Я ношу в том числе, и не чуть не стыжусь этого, а наоборот горд, что в кадре ВВС России. Надо поддерживать и гордится тем, что есть, что осталось... Как никак это все наше... Конечно, есть много спорных нюансов в новой геральдике. Я помню в начале 90-х фронтовики очень негативно отнеслись к нарукавной нашивке "Россия ВС" с триколором и кричали обзывая Власовцами... Орлов люди не воспринимали... Военные отнеслись к этому несколько правильнее - как к уставной форме одежды, без параллелей к белогвардейцам-власовцам и пр... Однако, были и остаются переходные периоды… К примеру одно время специально вместо орлов на тулье фуражки носили "крылышки"… Сейчас вот с мая 2005 года отменили из-за нищеты синюю форму у авиаторов. Обидно!!! У нас многие ее не снимают и будут донашивать до упора. Похожее было когда вместо синих полетных комбезов и демисезонных курток с ползунами начали выдавать камуфлированные, так тут тоже - просили остатки синих… Синие-советские были сделаны из крепкого материала, добротней, качественнее, имели металлические молнии. Камуфлированные садились до колен после первой же стирки, летели молнии, в момент протирался материал и выпячивались коленки… ПВОшники-чернопогонники, кто носил зелень всегда, тут же переоделись в зеленые кителя и брюки. Молодежь надела, так как им просто уже не выдают синюю. А старички пилоты – так не в какую. Хорошо, что пока Михайлов носит и на замечания начальства можно ответить: «ГлавКом носит, а я пример беру!»… Тут уж не накажут… Но дальше… Так что надо двигать и новое…


Триколор в его нынешнем виде, конечно применён необдуманно, но кто слушает геральдистов при разработке символики?! Например золотая звёздочка на кокарде из ленты Георгиевского ордена... Лента пусть, менты так и носят. Но золотая звезда всегда была символом японской армии... Знающие люди называют эту связку "победа Японии над Россией"...
Синяя форма в качестве повседневной - не айс! Раньше, если застали, она была в качестве парадной, да и материальчик был другой(ошибаюсь?)
А в этой синей масса военнослужащих, идущих на построение утром была похожа более всего на ПТУшников, идущих на занятия... А маркость? попробуй присесть на скамеечку в курилке, или зацепить обшлагом рукава в сомнительном месте...
Техничка - да, синяя носилась годами оттого, что в материале присутсвовал значительный процент лавсана, теперь - нет.
Я вот не пойму любви к повседневке. Веет штабом. У остальных три-четыре лётных смены в неделю, остальное время - подготовки и занятия. Когда её носить-то??

----------


## Холостяк

Синюю повседневку только на построение, занятия, совещание, «на ковер» к начальнику и в штабной рабочий кабинет – правильно. Для работы на аэродроме она естественно не пригодна, для этого есть специальное обмундирование – ЛТО. Но сидеть даже в нормальном костюме от «Большевички» или «Валентино» на досках в курилке, тоже останутся следы и пятна… Правы, с материалом. Старый парадный синий был лучше и имел несколько видов. Там и диагональ – для майоров и подполковников, габардин для полковников. Некоторые, у кого остался старый парадный материал, потом шили себе костюмы на новый покрой из него. Синюю российскую форму начали штамповать из странного для всех одинакового материала с грязно-синим оттенком. С 2000 года появился неплохой материал, фактурой под габардин, но на синтетике, окраска довольно неплохая. У меня сейчас китель и брюки из такого материала – скажу, что не хуже чем был старый советский парадный… Естественно пошитый в ателье лучше, чем со склада стандартный. Сейчас я не на аэродроме, а при штабе, так очень даже нормально в этой форме. Представительно, культурно, элегантно… Цвет синий очень даже солидный. Обувь со склада по качеству и виду паршивая, поэтому черную приходится отдельно приобретать… Естественно за рубашечкой надо следить, но так за любой рубашечкой и костюмчиком надо следить. 
Просто к синей форме надо относиться как к костюму, а не как к робе. Я еще с первого места своей службы понял, обратив внимание на одного офицера из ОБАТО и не откуда нибудь, а из аэродромной роты, который выглядел в повседневке – как с иголочки. Сутками на аэродроме, зимой сам за рулем спец техники. Он приходил на службу, первым делом переодевался в ЛТО, закончил дело, или в столовую или на построение, или на совещание – помылся и в повседневку. Это в буквальном смысле образец ношения военной формы одежды. У него и солдаты старались не «неграми» быть, а брать пример с командира. Так что все зависит от человека и воинского воспитания по ношению формы одежды. Если на выезд в командировку, где в дороге, в транспорте, то, конечно же, надо одевать камуфляж, а не мять костюмчик. Костюмчик надо упаковывать и с собой брать. У кого три четыре летные смены, естественно не пощеголяешь в повседневном костюме, но его надо иметь в наличии. Конечно, он сохраняется дольше, и по-умному было бы взамен следующей его выдачи лучше получить ЛТО, которое снашивается в «момент»… Но блин приказы, нормы… Не так уж все гладко и умнО. Тут уж, штабному – штабное, а кесареву – кесарево… 
Тут конечно отступление от темы…   

А по теме... По геральдике конечно же много сейчас вопросов… Дык и не надо «золотые звезды» афишировать, особенно на майке. Монархический орел как и серп и молот больше из истории… А вот новые крылышки с пропеллером и пушкой, в принципе нормально. Сейчас основные регалии нашей авиации это бортовой знак – красная звезда, новые крылышки с пропеллером и пушкой…, цвета флага – сине-желтый… Без них не обойтись в композиции о современной военной авиации. Вот я к чему.

----------


## Холостяк

Так... Вот сделал пробный... Вообщем, что-то приблизительно такого направления у меня формируется эскизик...

----------


## xerf

Чудненько... Флаг авиации бы ещё туда приспособить...

----------


## Холостяк

А флаг на древке в руках!

----------


## Garik38

Всем привет! Считаю, что сине-желтый флаг должен быть обязательно.

----------


## Холостяк

Не проблема! Продумаем!!!   
Сделаю еще вариант эскиза...

----------


## airwolf

Касаемо цвета футболок-белый и чёрный по моему приелись. А вот жёлтый или салатовый,красный.....ну чтоб не обычно было.
Холостяк-эскиз красивый! Но вот почему СУ-27? Звезда остаётся однозначно ;)

----------


## Холостяк

Это не Су-27, а Су-35... По цветам..., салатовый несколько не по теме, а вот можно синий, красный... Но станет другой вопрос - это то, что сразу на красной футболке сольется звезда, на синей - флаг... Так что черный и белый более правильно по цветовому подбору относительно рисунка... В рисунке основные цвета - красный, синий, желтый и их оттенки...

----------


## Александр II

Холостяк, очень понравились ваши эскизы. Взял бы 2черных и 1 белую!

------------
Александр.

----------


## An-Z

Красивый эскиз, спасибо! Первое альтернативное предложение радует.. Респект!
Но..хоть Су-27 и его семейство - "моё любимое", от него уже тошнит!  Моё мнение, изображение матчасти на данной майке не должно присутствовать, т.к. с оной маек дофига.
Звезда - замечательно, эмблема ВВС(?правильная ли?) в тему, а где тогда изначальная эмблема авиаторов? Что нибудь образца 14 года?
По поводу цветов майки, основными вариантами будут белая и чёрная, как классические цвета, на которых все другие цвета смотрятся наиболее эффектно. Ну а если уж сильно невтерпёж пощеголять в оригинальной канареечной или пурпурной майке, ничего не помешает купить такую майку и напечатать на ней рисунок индивидуально.

----------


## An-Z

> ....Служу в 52 гв. тбап (п. Шайковка, Калужской обл.). Уверен, что, когда у меня появится такая футболка, найдется некоторое количество желающих. Но необходимо иметь образец, потому что люди в последнее время на слово не верят


Сейчас подумал, а почему бы и нет? Ведь "спина" на майке остаётся "голая". Я раньше думал, стоит ли туда что то помещать и что (да хоть аватару форумчанина! :Rolleyes:  ), а потом эгоистично отказался от этой идеи, т.к у меня в 90% ситуаций за спиной фоторюкзак..
Предлагаю подумать над такой идеей, на спине рисунок самолёта-вертолёта, эмблема конкретной части, (+ действительное наименование, дислокация, тип - по желанию).

Всвязи с этим, упреждающий вопрос Андрею Коткову, насколько это удорожит печать?

----------


## Котков Андрей

Да на столько наскольку увеличится площадь нанесения в 2 раза (цена майте то останется той-же, а само нанесение в 2-а раза больше - вопрос только в том кто будет эти индивидуальные макеты каждому рисовать и утверждать. Я то сделаю, мне не сложно.

Имхо в единообразии наша сила должна быть, да и потом по опыту знаю что на изображение на спине в 66% случаев не смотрят - то кто-то поверх майки рубаху оденет, то что-то за спиной несет, а смотрящий по законам психологии больше внимания уделяет на идущих навстречу, чем обгоняющих его.

----------


## Холостяк

По изображению материальной части (т.е. самолетов) в эскизе – понимаю. Сам когда приехал с дне-ночного с ней время препровождения, а тут как раз «Макс» в Жуковском и все люди туда едут и меня тянут. Я был в шоке еще от того, чтобы посмотреть самолеты надо деньги платить. Как в анекдоте, где судят мужика за убийство в подъезде женщины «легкого» поведения. Его судья спрашивает, мол, за что и обстоятельства дела, ну и мужик рассказывает, что работает гинекологом и возвращается поздно после тяжелого трудового дня домой, а в подъезде к нему женщина подходит и спрашивает: «Мужик дай 50 рублей – я тебе пи…у покажу!». «Ну, вот гражданин судья я и не выдержал!»…
Однако, не так много я видел изображений боевых самолетов на майках...
Пока готовлю еще эскиз…

----------


## Serega

что вы лепите всё в кучу? Это главный минус вашего эскиза.

Делать надо так, чтобы была лаконично и выразительно. Я понимаю, что Холостяк освоил фильтр "gaussian blur", а также "bevel/emboss", и ему за это респегд - но это не повод, чтобы лепить в одну кучу что ни попадя.

Подумайте, ПОСМОТРИТЕ *как делают те, кто умеет*. Попробуйте взять на вооружение какие-то правильные идеи и методы.

удач.

----------


## Холостяк

С организацей мной "куч" в эскизе - готов поспорить. Я некоторое представление в таких делах имею. Эскиз состоит из четырех совмещенных частей. Это максимально оптимальное количество. Обычно для восприятия человеком берут три. Один рисунок смотрится - сиротски. В моем эскизе надпись - четвертая. Так что практически рисунок из трех частей: Звезда, Су-35 и герб ВВС России. Так что кучи уж тут явно нет. Лаконично и выразительно: один Герб ВВС России, Знамя или Флаг ВВС России, самолет или часть геральдики ВВС на майке - не выглядили бы... 
Так что, правильнее если б такие замечания делал действительно тот кто, по вашим же словам, "это умеет".  
Однако соглашусь с Вами с тем, что неплохо было бы посмотреть и работы специалистов.

----------


## An-Z

> Да на столько наскольку увеличится площадь нанесения в 2 раза (цена майте то останется той-же, а само нанесение в 2-а раза больше - вопрос только в том кто будет эти индивидуальные макеты каждому рисовать и утверждать. Я то сделаю, мне не сложно.
> 
> Имхо в единообразии наша сила должна быть, да и потом по опыту знаю что на изображение на спине в 66% случаев не смотрят - то кто-то поверх майки рубаху оденет, то что-то за спиной несет, а смотрящий по законам психологии больше внимания уделяет на идущих навстречу, чем обгоняющих его.


По цене - понятно, ещё один минус двустороннего варианта.. Ну а то, кто будет разрабатывать и утверждать вариант рисунка на спине - это очевидно, тот, кому это надо.
Вполне обоснованное мнение, делаем основоной вариант - с рисунком на груди. Все остальные варианты, после выпуска основного, могут быть обсуждены.

2Serega: харе ругаться умными словами, возьми и срази всех своим вариантом, ведь знаю что могёшь! Или продемонстрируй те самые правильные методы и идеи.
Ну а по поводу пестроты ты верно сказал.. С метров 10 на такой майке будет "читаться" только красная звезда, символ скорее Советской армии, метров с 5 можно будет опознать Су-35 (ага, прям самый распостранённый самолёт ВВС) и с метров 2 можно будет понять что там ещё нынешний герб ВВС есть.. А с флагом ВВС всё предельно лаконично, однозначно и опознаваемо.. там кстати тоже 3 элемента.. полотнище, эмблемма ВВС и красная звёздочка.. не считая надписей..

----------


## Serega

> 2Serega: харе ругаться умными словами, возьми и срази всех своим вариантом, ведь знаю что могёшь! Или продемонстрируй те самые правильные методы и идеи.


 - Андрюха, ты пойми меня правильно. Я не стараюсь тут огульно критиковать, просто работу стиля "копи/пасте" - её же видно за версту.

Надо идею и минимум обычного вкуса. Но вкус этот должен быть. Вот я к чему. 

Хороший пример кстати - футболка румоделизма. Лаконично, выразительно и заметно.

Я рисовать счас не смогу - я и так колбасюсь с рисовкой счас на шаблоны спарок миг29.




> Ну а по поводу пестроты ты верно сказал..


 - та ото ж.

----------


## An-Z

Ну не нарисовать, так идейку сгенерируй.. мой эскиз это и есть идейка.. надеюсь люди более умело орудующие фотожопом её огранят, ну или переделают..
Футболка "румоделизьма" не вызывет у меня особого восторга ибо понятна только тем, кто знаком с этип логотипом, человек посторонний не сразу врубится, что там изображено... да и выполнена она в стиле "лоувизыбл".. нефига не заметно..
Сереж, ты эти шаблоны рисуешь.. ну скока тебя помню.. будешь отдыхать от них, подумай об майке!  :Wink:

----------


## Serega

> Ну не нарисовать, так идейку сгенерируй..


 - если б чтось в голове было - сказал бы. Но она счас забита не этим. А камуфлом :-) 




> Сереж, ты эти шаблоны рисуешь.. ну скока тебя помню.. будешь отдыхать от них, подумай об майке!


да. Шаблоны рисуюццо постоянно :-) Но согласись, когда я буду от них отдыхать, я буду думать про камуфл. :-)

----------


## Холостяк

Ну, Уважаемые, это же не дорожный знак, что бы его читать из далека!!!
Звезда красная – установленный в настоящее время опознавательный знак авиации России… Причем тут Советский??? Вот к Советскому флагу ВВС реально вопрос, как ушедшему в историю. Если мы реанимируем историю, то не вопрос, а если хотим иметь реальную связь с современной военной авиацией, то надо изображения, которые и используются сейчас официально. То что Су-35… Причем тут не «распространенный самолет в ВВС»? А какой сейчас распространенный??? Сейчас одни будут говорить МиГ-29, другие Су-27… Тут в большей степени символизм в изображении. То что МиГ-29 и Су-27 уже устарели и не вина ВВС, что Су-35 только в единственных экземплярах поступили на вооружение, но они реально то есть…
Пестрота!!! А зачем нам блеклость, серость нужна??? Сама символика ВВС яркая и выдержана в ярких цветах сине-желтый-красный… Или есть предложения эти цвета «затушить»??? Тут уж явно перегибаете!!! Я понимаю если б я в картинку запалил там розового слона с разноцветными шариками, то не вопрос, ясно – пестро выглядело, но прокапываться к яркости уставных цветов ВВС России…
Я как человек военный, и считаю правильным то, что если выдаются личные предложения, замечания или дополнения, то объясняются почему… Ведь другим надо же или соглашаясь менять свою точку зрения, выслушав аргументы или не согласиться, представив свои. Это как на совещании начальствующего состава. «Тема» есть и выслушиваются каждый выдвигающий дельное предложение с комментариями к своей точке зрения. Если говорит человек что пестро, то объясните Ваше виденье пестрого. Будем исправлять. 
Я ничего не имею против флага ВВС СССР… Но выше высказал точку зрения о изображении его на майке… Если порешаем его оставить – не проблема. Я считаю в данном случае к изображению надо относиться чисто символически, а не с личным отношением к геральдике. Личное всегда личное. Вкусы у всех разные. Не нравится орел, но это не значит, что конец света и его тут же в ВВС отменят. Орел с пушкой и пропеллером так и останется гербом ВВС РФ. У нас задача найти оптимальное состаляющее изображение. Работаем над этим…
Пока определяемся с составом изображения:
1. Звезда (бортовой знак авиации России) - ???
2. Флаг ВВС СССР - ???
3. Знамя ВВС России - ???
4. Флаг ВВС России - ???
5. Техника - ???
6. Герб ВВС России - ???
7. Что-то еще - ???
8. Интернет адрес - !!!! (однозначно)

PC. Хорошо некоторым..., все время думают о том, что уже давно придумано... Типа камуфляжа... Другие про женщин все думают, у других еще заботы и думы прибавляются...

----------


## An-Z

"Ну, Уважаемые, это же не дорожный знак, что бы его читать из далека!!!""
- НАШЕГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ ВИДНО ИЗДАЛЕКА!

Посмотрите на имеющиеся у нас два эскиза с метра полутора от монитора, на вашем варианте мешанина, главного элемента нет, на моём есть..
Пестрота от обилия элементов, а не из-за буйства красок, неужели  это не очевидно?
О Су-35.. в том то и дело, что это один из.. поэтому я в принципе против матчасти.. только символика..
О символике.. мне было бы приятно видеть на себе любую символику, флаг (герб) Императорского Воздушного флота, и т.д. до герба ВВС России, но пока не представляю как их можно совместить, чтоб было аккуратно..
Моё мнение по пунктам:
1. Звезда (бортовой знак авиации России) - может быть.
2. Флаг ВВС СССР - ДА
3. Знамя ВВС России - НЕТ, ибо данное знамя имеет различный рисунок сторон..
4. Флаг ВВС России - может быть
5. Техника - НЕТ.
6. Герб ВВС России - нет
7. Что-то еще - нет
8. Интернет адрес - !!!! (однозначно) подтвержаю
Коллеги, присоединяйтесь!

----------


## Холостяк

Вот вот...Потихоньку проясняется... Главное решить - какие элементы должны присутствовать... А потом уже ракурсы, размеры, оттенки определим.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> "Ну, Уважаемые, это же не дорожный знак, что бы его читать из далека!!!""
> - НАШЕГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ ВИДНО ИЗДАЛЕКА!
> 
> Моё мнение по пунктам
> 4. Флаг ВВС России - может быть
> 5. Техника - НЕТ.
> 6. Герб ВВС России - нет
> 7. Что-то еще - нет
> 8. Интернет адрес - !!!! (однозначно) подтвержаю
> Коллеги, присоединяйтесь!


Андрей, полностью поддерживаю. Плюс еще появилась забавная идея, подсмотренная у RAF. Если существует техническая возможность - красную звезду поместить на рукав.

----------


## Александр II

Да-да! И ещё на рукаве под звездой подпись - название сайта! Или!!! Кто-то хотел обязательно присутствие флага - так вот заместо звезды - разместить флаг с подписью!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## An-Z

Рисунок на рукаве нанести не проблема, но это  приведёт к удорожанию майки, да и пестровато будет...  :Biggrin:   ну не люблю я когда весь в надписях, лейблах, значёчках - папуас на празднике...

----------


## Котков Андрей

Я тоже не сторонник пестроты - по мне лучший вариант - простое решение в 2-3 цвета, крупный рисунок на груди, виден издалека, а мельчение и куча цветастеньких ляпочек то там то сям - несолидно имхо.

----------


## Garik38

Здравствуйте всем, извините, что долго молчал, как-то недосуг - полеты, войнушки...
Моя первая мысль возникла, когда я посмотрел на результаты голосования. Как-то медленно это все происходит. Я так понимаю, что надо набрать необходимый лимит для успеха всего мероприятия. В связи с этим имею предложение (для тех, кто еще при делах): в своих частях (подразделениях) бросить клич на тему приобретения футболок. Отсюда появится необходимое, хотя бы минимальное, количество желающих. Кстати, от них же могут поступить еще и хорошие идеи по дизайну (то бишь эскизу).
Теперь свои мысли по поводу эскиза. Я предлагал разработать несколько эскизов с различной техникой, исходя из первоначально предложенного. Уж не в обиду будет сказано, я на сайте недавно, но наблюдаю засилье истребителей, и мне как бы обидно за другие рода авиации, тем более, что я к ним отношусь, хотя и к истребителям причастен. Поэтому, учитывая мнения остальных собеседников, согласен с тем, что техники может и не быть(чтобы не было обидно никому). Хотя есть еще и такой вариант для техники: один аппарат времен зарождения авиации (например, самолет братьев Райт или "Илья Муромец") и второй - современный, здесь можно разработать несколько вариантов.
Теперь об остальном. Звезда - конечно, да! Только не на рукаве или где-то еще (мы же не петухи, а нормальной ориентации). Рисунок должен быть один, спереди. Флаг ВВС СССР - однозначно! Во-первых, считаю его самым красивым из всех флагов вообще, а во-вторых, (думаю, что не ошибусь), нас всех с ним немало связывает. Опять же, можно изобразить и оба флага - ВВС СССР и России, таким образом будет показана преемственность, так сказать некий переход в новое состояние. 
Герб ВВС - скорее всего, нет.
Ну, а что-то еще - это впоследствии, как масть ляжет.

----------


## An-Z

2Котков Андрей: Солидарен, но флаг ВВС СССР состоит из 5 цветов, ну пусть один цвет будет использован от материала майки (белый/чёрный), как это по технологии, возможно? И сильно ли удорожит стоимость майки добавления каждого цвета, хотяб в процентах от 4 цветов - видимо меньше не получится..

2Garik38: Полёты и войнушки - самые уважительные причины для отсутствия где бы то нибыло, тем более на нашем форуме... Результаты голосования не отражают всей картины процесса, мне например надо десяток таких маек, есть ещё товарищи готовые взять не менее 5-6 маек, так что по моим прикидкам уже более 50 маек можно смело заказывать, чем собственно сейчас и занимаюсь - попросил знакомых московских рекламщиков найти качественные майки, на следующей неделе поеду щупать. Уверен, что сотня наберётся легко..
У нас пока главная проблема не решена - что собственно  будет у нас на груди? Где обещанное (не только вами) море эскизов? 
О персонализации. Я уже выше писал, что многие захотят самолёты отличные от Су-35, а может быть и вертолёты. Я бы с удовольствием носил майку с летящим Ту-22М3, увешанным тремя Х-22 и бомбами на МБД - знаю, что так не летают, но это эффектно и впечатляет! Но куда эту красоту наносить? Совмещать с флагом - это уменьшать оба рисунка и создавать ту же пестроту, чего не хотелось бы.. Идеальный вариант - наносить рисунок на спину.. Но это будет дороже.. И опять же вариант не для всех..
Тем не менее, не смотря на мои замечания и мнения жду от вас любые возможные варианты рисунка,  может у вас получится лучше чем я могу представить?

----------


## Холостяк

Несколько проясняется желание собеседников и то, что хотим видеть в композиции на майке... Конечно звезды на рукавах, как и флаги - несколько перебор... Думаю стандартный рисунок и размещение более приемлемо.
Эскизы сделаю обязательно… Сейчас несколько запарочка и выдалась стахановская рабочая неделя. Еще тут проблемка с графическим планшетом, но в выходные переключусь на мышку. Что-нибудь сварганю.
По технике… Ну засилия «маленьких» не вижу. «Большие» видимо менее активны, как и всегда. Посмотрю по их изображению, что у меня есть…
Если есть хорошие варианты фото для майки – показывайте…

----------


## Д.Срибный

Как центральный элемент мне тоже нравится флаг ВВС СССР. Он, действительно, объединяет и прошлое и настоящее. Только лучше, наверное, если это будет не фото, а рисунок в векторной графике. Флаг, конечно, должен слегка "развеваться" на ветру.
Другой элемент - урл нашего сайта.
Идея Андрея с лозунгом мне тоже нравится. С другой стороны, слогану "идут полёты" больше подошел бы летящий или взлетающий самолет.
Кстати, из самолетов, я бы тоже выбрал Ту-22м3, он и бомбер, но быстр как истребитель :-) Да и вообще красивая машина.

Надо бы конечно нарисовать пару вариантов, а затем уже голосовать за них...

----------


## Котков Андрей

Да возможно сколько угодно цветов (сколько оттенков печатает стандартный цветной лазерник). 

Поскольку как я понял монохромный вариант а-ля РуМоделизм на рассматривается, то цена останется той-же при любой картинке формата А4 на одной майке. 

Я имел в виду что не стоит делать на макете много мелких и цветных элементов - с расстояния в 3-5 и более метров это будет выглядеть скорее как какая-то цветная клякса теста Роршиха. Но идея с флагом ВВС СССР мне тоже симпатична - узнаваемое изображение, однозначная ассоциация с мощью и историей наших ВВС.

----------


## An-Z

> Только лучше, наверное, если это будет не фото, а рисунок в векторной графике. Флаг, конечно, должен слегка "развеваться" на ветру.
> .....
> Идея Андрея с лозунгом мне тоже нравится. С другой стороны, слогану "идут полёты" больше подошел бы летящий или взлетающий самолет....


Безусловно не фото, ну лениво мне было самому рисовать, да и не художник я!
Дима, а что подразумевает развивающийся над аэродромом флаг ВВС? Идут полёты - авиация живёт полноценной жизнью, и наш сайт в том числе..

----------


## Д.Срибный

Андрей, так это не упрек, это просто мое мнение о том, как оно должно быть :-) А ты вообще молодец :-)

----------


## Холостяк

Обещенного ждут долго!!! Представляю еще виды...
 
Смотрим предлагаем... Обсуждаем дополнения и лишнее...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще один...

----------


## xerf

Вах! То что надо! Только вот эта пушка на эмблеме... Я видел уже эмблему типа старой - пропеллер и крылышки, говорят опять ввели.
Варианты 1 и 2! Без вопросов!

----------


## Александр II

Добрый день.
Буду откровенным - если вы выпустите футболки с одним их этих рисунков, то я заместо 3-5 возьму только 1, чисто что бы была. Ни одна из них не понравилась. Это моё лично мнение!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## xerf

> Добрый день.
> Буду откровенным - если вы выпустите футболки с одним их этих рисунков, то я заместо 3-5 возьму только 1, чисто что бы была. Ни одна из них не понравилась. Это моё лично мнение!!!
> -----------
> Александр.


Варианты в студию! Обсудим! Или описание того, что Вы хотели бы видеть. Человек старается для всех. А где претензии обоснованные?

----------


## Александр II

Я не художник, и нарисовать что либо не смогу. Претензии? Ну вот несколько:
- не понравилась идея с w в кубе. Оригинально, но имхо нет.
- не понравились ракурсы самолётов.
- имхо именно такая футболка с 5метров будет цветным пятном, на котором будет выделяться только флаг.
- если останется такой варианто, то, как мне кажется надо другой цвет шрифта для названия сайта.

А вообще лично мне больше понравилась идея с Су-35!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## An-Z

Не пойму, зачем валить всё в кучу?? Самолёты, эмблемы, флаг, надпись? Опять проделайте простой тест, взгляните на эти эскизы прищурив глаз - примерно так эта майка будет восприниматься с расстояния 5-6м..
Я считаю лишним, накладывать какой либо элемент на флаг ВВС, ибо это центральный и главный элемент рисунка, а вот из под него может вылазить и контур Ту-160, и Су-35, и звезда и эмблема, хотя я попрежнему считаю, эти элементы лишними..  Логотип сайта или под или над рисунком, наверно другие варианты излишни..
А Холостяку респект, за то что он что то делает, а не только балаболит..

пысы. последняя фраза никому конкретно не адресована, всё обсуждается.. шоб без обидок..

----------


## Котков Андрей

Эмблема на флаге и отдельная эмблема ВВС во многом перекликаются, звезда и Су-27 как будто приколотые на флаг  жесткие нашлепки. Проше надо быть , не надо имхо все мешать в одну кучу. На мой взгляд и Су-27 и звезду можно удалить безболезненно.  

Ксати маленькое "но" - в макете для темной футболки так сделать не получится технически, так как бумага для печати имеет белый цвет (поскольку футболка темная, то белый цвет бумаги образует собой столь  необходимый белый цвет для создания цветов и оттенков изображения).
   После печати изображение бумага обрезается по контуру отпечатанного на принтере изображения чтобы не было белых полей за изображенеим. А тут получится что ладно еще придется по контуру обрезать звезду и эмблемы, так ведь вылезающие за габарит буквы-то по контуру точно не обрежшь. 

Исходя из этого два небольших пожелания по макету:
1. (техническое) Единый фон (допустим тот-же флаг ВВС СССР) по возможности очерченный простыми формообразующими и чтобы из-за его габарита ничего не точало.
2. Чисто потребительское - не надо усложнять макет, сваливая все в одну кучу - как правильно сказал Андрей Зинчук крупное изображение флага ВВС СССР и снизу (на под флагом а на фоне края флага, а то будет опять таки белое поле на темной майке) адрес сайта и может быть какой-то лозунг - что еще надо?

----------


## Холостяк

W в квадрате - это просто полет дизайнерской мысли... Первые я сделал без этого "хода". Значит убираем. Но вот все обсуждение сводится к простому рисунку флага на майке и адресом - это просто не символично все сводить к флагу. Если нравиться один только флаг, то проще взять в руки настоящий или сшить из него футболку. Если уж делать рисунок, то надо, чтоб он включал основные символы ВВС России. Звездочки можно сделать в адресе, вместо точек. Без них ну никак. Этож основа - наш опознавательный!!! Потом шрифт, он подобран специально трафаретный, как наносят на самолеты. Цвет шрифта оговорен инструкциями - красный, желтый... По шрифту, я думаю, и не надо "упражняться". Единственно, можно убрать эффект отшелушевания краски, однако с ним смотрится интересней.
По технологии, как объяснил Котков Андрей, я понял. Попробую сделать в размер флага, чтобы не выходили "торчащие" детали... Или так, что бы можно было обрезку проще сделать.
Классно если б не лозунг, а слоган или как в радио эфире... К примеру "МиГ-29 на двенадцать часов!!!"... И рисуночек...
*Значит, продолжаем обсуждение... Внимательно слушаю дельные предложения...* 
До сезона футболок еще есть время! И не забываем в августе Юбилей у наших ВВС!!! Поэтому ВАЖНО иметь нашу основную символику!!!

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

Вот, может пригодится. Нашел в закромах герб в векторе.

----------


## Холостяк

Несколько слов о своем виденье рисунка на майке.
Прежде всего, рисунок является символичным. То есть должен выражать общий смысл, как ВВС РФ, так и сайта. На сайте представлены ВВС России с начала основания до наших дней, вся история, все уголки трудовых будней. Так же, есть место и авиамоделизму, галерее геральдики... Человек, увидавший этот символический рисунок с интернет адресом, уже психологически представит направленность сайта. Тем более в этом году мы празднуем 95-ти летие ВВС России. Поэтому я считаю составляющее рисунка должно нести всю эту инфу. Вот только надо удачно все расположить композицию.  

Я считаю, что в рисунке должны быть : 
1. Как фон – Флаг ВВС. Означающий основные цвета нашей авиации.
2. Присутствие геральдики Императорского Воздушного флота, крылья ВВС СССР и сегодняшний символ ВВС – крылья с пушкой и пропеллером. Означающие преемственность.
3. Красная звезда – опознавательный знак самолетов ВВС России. Ну нельзя пропустить важнейший элемент символики, тем более ту которую наносят на боевой борт. И не забывайте, что этим знаком обозначаются боевые ПОБЕДЫ!!! 
4. Ракурс боевого самолета. Именно схематичный ракурс, который символизирует наличие технической, модельной инфы на сайте.
5. Интернет адрес сайта.

Касаемо того, что из далека будет пятном. Согласен. Щуриться то зачем рассматривая? Повторяю – это не дорожный знак водиле. Знак дорожный и состоит из простейшей геометрической фигуры и двух-трех цветов. Там типа стрелка, кирпич или цифры… Сам флаг ВВС на древке уже из далека – пятно, и причем яркое и узнаваемое. Футболки ведущих фирм всегда яркие и рассчитаны на легкую читаемость в среднем с пяти-шести шагов. Посмотрите... Могу выложить фотографии футболок, но не вижу смысла, сами пройдите по магазинам… Как по уставу, видим воинское звание за пять-шесть шагов и переходим на строевой шаг.(вот кому лень по магазинам ходить смотреть, ссылка на футболки ВВС США - http://www.soldiercity.com/category-...t_category/544)
Я не профессионал по футболкам, кепкам.., однако нередко занимаюсь в масштабе ВВС России несколько подобным. Можно вообще сделать официальную футболку ВВС России с утверждением эскиза у Главнокомандующего. А я сомневаюсь, что кто-то именно из ВВС РФ придумает эту идею к юбилею. В Монино показ техники и пилотажников планируется… Там и «Макс» в Жуковском в притык… Народ обзавидуется! Но одним флагом ВВС не удивить, разве что им размахивать на ВПП.

----------


## Холостяк

Несколько эскизов...

----------


## An-Z

Первые два, с поправками:
- нынешний герб долой,-
-логтип сайта и звезду сдвинуть под флаг, было бы интересно поглядеть как будет выглядеть логотип со звёздами, вместо точек..

----------


## Холостяк

Вроде Котков Андрей говорил, что по технологии сложно вырезать каждую букву будет и не было выступающих частей за границы флага, как я понял - все надо делать в границах флага. 
Надо его консультация...

----------


## Котков Андрей

По технологии да, на темных майках нереально сделать буквы выступающие за общий цветной фон флага или отстоящие от него.
Причина - майка темная, а для образования цветных оттенокв при печати на принтере нуже подстилающий белый цвет. Спецальная бумага для нанесения на темные текстили имеет белый слой, после печати на принтере изображение обрезается ровно по краю, в случае выступания букв это самое обрезание по контуру каждой буквы (включая серединки) - сизифов труд.

----------


## An-Z

значит делаем белые майки :)

----------


## Александр II

Ну что жжж, белые, так белые :Smile:  

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Холостяк

Извиняйте... Задерживаю пока эскизы с исправлениями. Утык по времени. 
Но будут!

----------


## Zaraza

> Обещенного ждут долго!!! Представляю еще виды...
>  
> Смотрим предлагаем... Обсуждаем дополнения и лишнее...



Хорошая идея! Очень даже хорошая. НО! Перед тем как совать в Ваш дизайн рисунки, которые не были Вами нарисованы или заказаны/куплены (по крайней мере Ту-22М, Ту-160 точно, и возможно, Сушка), по-моему надо поговорить с автором этих рисунков, подпись которого найдете под каждым опубликованным оригиналом.

----------


## An-Z

> Хорошая идея! Очень даже хорошая. НО! Перед тем как совать в Ваш дизайн рисунки, которые не были Вами нарисованы или заказаны/куплены (по крайней мере Ту-22М, Ту-160 точно, и возможно, Сушка), по-моему надо поговорить с автором этих рисунков, подпись которого найдете под каждым опубликованным оригиналом.


Тоже важный момент! Не хотелось бы обижать авторов рисунков, а так как мне они не известны - я за "просто флаг" :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

Однозначно, авторские права надо соблюдать, если используется чужое изображение.
Хорошее слово "совать"! Для людей, борющихся за законность и юридическую чистоту авторских прав, присуще использовать грамотные и соответствующие выражения. Но для ограниченных пользователей подобных слов разъясняю технологию изготовления подобных композиций, так и юридическую сторону данного случая.
Первым делом создается эскиз, который комбинируется путем размещения различных фрагментов изображений из любых публичных источников (фото, рисованных, отсканированных...) Главное - не использовать запатентованных изображений художественных знаков, символов целиком и т.п.. Все это производят в ФотоШопе. Потом, если картинка удалась, эту картинку прорисовывают в векторе от руки. Используют Сорел и графический планшет. По факту - никаких фотографий или растровых авторских изображений(фрагментов изображений) уже нет. Получается исполненная от руки векторная АВТОРСКАЯ КАРТИНКА. Границы, заливка… Получается новое изображение. А уж какой вид самолета, автомобиля, Мавзолея или чего угодно при этом использовался (на фото, на картинке или с натуры) можно уж точно "засунуть"... Никакой суд не станет рассматривать подобные авторские претензии, в том числе не рассматриваются претензии не запатентованных изображений. Если соблюдаются юридические тонкости и заявление в суд принято, то в любом случае суд вынесет решение в пользу человека, который сам нарисовал изображение от руки. Юридически - «РАКУРСЫ»(виды) самолета, Мавзолея, корабля, дерева, камня или чего угодно – не имеют авторских прав!!! Так что, в этом случае, использование нарисованной мной лично картинки на майку с любым ракурсом или видом Су или Ту - полностью чисты перед законом.  
Однако есть проблема, может подать на авторские права изображенного самолета правообладатель ОКБ "Сухой", или "Туполев"... 
Тогда остается только знамя ВВС СССР... Как-никак правообладатель уже в истории... Юридически, художник полностью передал право своего художественного изображения флага ведомству - ВВС СССР, которого сейчас не существует. Соответственно изображение флага ВВС СССР стало достоянием народа (общественным достоянием).
*Поэтому, изображение на майке на выходе - это Знамя ВВС СССР и надпись с адресом сайта.*

Но вот что больше всего занимательно... Не то, сколько людей, ради патриотизма своей Авиации, делают все, чтобы полезная идея воплотилась…, а то, скока классных замечаний, чтобы эту идею похоронить… Тем более, появление непонятных обиженных при этом... 
Нет бы, если такие "Монстры", предложили свои авторские идеи, запатентованые фото, изображения, знаки, символику или даже хоть маленький их фрагментик... 
О как!

----------


## Холостяк

По обсуждениям..., исходный вариант пока таков... ???

----------


## Александр II

Я за!!! Не ляписто, и в тему!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Холостяк

Если есть предложения по размещению надписи и размеру - высказывайте... По шрифту - я свое мнение написал.
Кто желает сделать майку с другой картинкой, то предлагаю просто напечатать на принтере на специальной пленке для этого и нанести на майку самостоятельно. Фото этой специальной пленки от Ломонд я выкладываю. Получается хорошо. Достаточно устойчиво. Только естественно, застировать майку не получится. Да и по большому счету майка эта не нижнее белье, чтоб носить до дыр и стирать постоянно. Сейчас в "Спортмастере" за 99 рублей хорошие белые и черные футболки продают. Как раз для этого дела. Можно сказать вообще - одноразовые... Так что можно что угодно печатать и наносить на них. На обложке упаковки этой специальной пленки как раз девушка с красивым ракурсом Су-27 !!!!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Дискуссию по авторскому праву перенес в другой раздел: http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread.php?t=1144 , дабы не отвлекаться от темы.

----------


## Zaraza

Мне кажется, что на футболке должно быть что-то типа баннера, который наверху домашней страницы www.airforce.ru, т.е. МиГ-29 с красной звездой поверх него и что-то вроде "ВВС России - Люди и Самолёты" и адрес сайта.
Тогда, и сайт и футболки будут сразу узнаваться людьми, которые видели или только сайт или только футболки (corporate identity).

----------


## Дилетант

Давайте товар любого цвета, дачный сезон уже начался. Обсуждение может и до зимы тянуться по поводу мелких улучшений.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Мне бы три  , но с МИ8, или если нет, то одну с флагом СССР, новый флаг не признаем.

----------


## игорь

Кириллу
привет Кирилл!!
а я хотел бы с Ми-6
а про флаг-только тот под которым служили-другого не дано!!

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Здравствуйте!!!!! да с МИ6 было бы круто, а в прибылово до сих пор под старым флагом ходят.

----------


## Антон

Так на чем решили??? .Хотелось бы взять черную и белую

----------


## Василий бардов

> За эскизы все были бы благодарны. А флаг я бы все же предпочел ВВС СССР. Тот флаг символизировал настоящую мощь..... А в ногу со временем шагать не всегда хочется, зависит от того, какое время


Это точно! Приведу два примера из своей жизни и общения с моими друзьями лётчиками. Когда я был в Москве в декабре - я рассказал С.Ф.Долгушину, что вышел на сайт Качи (которую он закончил в 1939-м году - "Виртуальная Кача" называется) и видел там их флаг - чёрная голова орла на фоне того самого флага ВВС СССР. И Сергей Фёдорович мне сказал что у него есть такой флаг и что он не признаёт в качестве дня авиации 22-е апреля, зато в августе у себя на даче вместе с соседом они поднимают этот флаг на флагштоке а на следующий день спускают его.
Когда я был в нашей замечательной общественной баньке с бассейном на улице генерала Болдина в Гродно (куда я стараюсь ходить с друзьями регулярно дабы поддерживать себя в спортивной форме и здоровье поправлять после засиживания за компом) я встретил там другого своего старого знакомого - вертолётчика "авганца" у которого фамилия даже военно-авиационная - почти как Мессершмитт - Купер-Шмитт! :)
И вот когда мы встретились и поздоровались в парилке (а было это аккурат после 22-го апреля) - я поздравил его с праздничком прошедшим и сказал ему что вообщето я слышал что настоящие лётчики свой день отмечают в другой день и даже месяц - в августе :)
И рассказал ему то что мне Долгушин рассказывал по этому поводу.
На что мой друг вертолётчик пожал мне руку и сказал - это верно!
Значит генерал Долгушин действительно лётчик настоящий! Уважаю!
Передай говорит привет ему от лётчика (кажется 330-го вертолётного) полка! 

Вот я и подумал, что Вариант предложенный уважаемым Дмитрием взятый за основу был бы весьма символичен в этом плане.

----------


## Василий бардов

> Кириллу
> привет Кирилл!!
> а я хотел бы с Ми-6
> а про флаг-только тот под которым служили-другого не дано!!


Уважаемый Игорь! Почитайте пожалуйста мой 83-й (крайний в настоящий момент) постинг - я там про своего друга вертолётчика написал. Вот только забыл в каком полку он служил - в 330-м или в 332-м. Не летали ли Вы в своём полку в Авганистане?
Не говорит ли Вам что-нибудь фамилия Купер-Шмит?

----------


## Холостяк

Не долго думая, тем более все под рукой, я решил сделать пробничек футболки. Как сказать, пилотный экземпляр. Картиночку выбрал ту которая мне понравилась. Размер для пробного экземпляра посчитал пока не стоит делать большим. Взял пленку Ломонд. Ее выпускают несколько видов. Есть для белого материала, темного… Так же есть пленка с флюорисцентным свечением. Однако я взял пленку для темных маек. Она более универсальна, чем для белых маек. Дело в том, что она подходит и для нанесения и на белые футболки (материал). А вот пленку для белого материала уже не нанести на темный, так как там она прозрачная, чтобы белый цвет наносимой картинки был за счет цвета футболки.
Все рекомендации по порядку нанесения картинки на футболку описаны в руководстве на упаковке Ломонд. От себя хочу добавить, что надо следить за насыщенностью картинки. При печати насыщенного изображения чернила принтера начинают на пленке расплываться. Поэтому надо уменьшать насыщенность и осветлять изображение. Я сделал три пробных прогона печати, при регулировке насыщенности, пока добился отсутствия расплывания чернил. На фотографии видно, что первая надпись Интернет адреса сайта несколько расплылась…, но потом отпечаталась нормально… 
Футболочку я взял в Спортмастере за 99 рублей. Там и черные, и синие, и белые есть. Фирма производитель Демикс, качество неплохое. Сделано в Китае… Размерчики любые - цена одна. Я взял и для себя и для своих. Тренировался на размерчике поменьше - вдруг запорю...
Отрезать пленку надо четко по краю рисунка, чтобы не было полей. У меня самолет сделан со свечением, поэтому пришлось свечение оставлять и делать обрезку с некоторым запасом. Так же надпись. Край пленки не очень и заметен на белой футболке. Потом утюжок! И ву а ля! Та же технология и с флагом ВВС СССР, но картинку на черной майке действительно тогда надо делать в границах флага!!! 
Так что хоть со всех сторон и любимого размера… Хоть с вертолетом…

----------


## Холостяк

Вот я несколько подумал, что себе сделаю картинку такого же размера, а то "стар" я для картинок на всю футболку!

----------


## aichernetsov

Так где же можно купить такую майку?

----------


## aichernetsov

Мне кажется, что вариант  Коткова был наилучший.

----------


## Александр II

Ну, мужики, надо уже что-нибудь решать. 

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Юрий

Действительно, уважаемые админы! Движется что-нибудь по разработке футболок? Или нет?

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

да надо, а то я уже на размер вырос :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

Я могу только разместить от себя картинки, для Вашего собственного производства, печати и нанесении на свои футболки... Даже, как тут предлагали, с вертолетом... Только выбирайте... 
С производством я не связан и друзей в таком производстве футболок нет...

----------


## Alexandr

Очень хотелось бы иметь майку в варианте с флагом ВВС СССР
и не одну,вот только одна проблемка проживаю далековато/Португалия/.
Как на счёт посылочки :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sss

Поскольку - как было замечено 3 месяца назад "надо что-то решать", хочу высказать свои предложения и внести свои варианты

такие вот постулаты явились в результате долгого мучительного обдумывания:
- уверен, что на юбилее ВВС (11 числа) мы не встретимся - так что время есть еще до МАКСа - на котором будут очень многие
- уверен, что вариант в конце концов надо выбрать только один - чтобы у всех хоть что-то было одинаковым, как знак принадлежности к сообществу
- основное, что нас объединяет - все же сайт, а не ВВС как таковые, потому и главным элементом должен быть - в том или ином виде - адрес сайта

несколько лет назад для визиток Дмитрию я сделал несколько вариантов лого сайта, и часть из них, на мой взгляд, вполне может присутствовать на футболке
в связи с этим есть отличная (как мне кажется  :Biggrin:  ) идея
- печатаются "базовые" футболки с лого эйрфорс.ру
- на них оставлены (снизу или сверху) белые поля, на которые можно допечатать то, что каждому угодно (эмблему полка/номер-название полка/фото или рисунок конкретного типа самолета и т.п.)
таким образом, и объединяющий рисунок будет (у всех один) и индивидуальность сохранится (для кого это важно)

Если вышеизложенное устраивает, осталось посмотреть мои варианты, БЫСТРО выбрать один и напечатать футболки
Если есть какие-либо мелкие коррекции (например, силуэт МиГ-21 на лого номер 4 сделать крупней или звезду больше/меньше или еще что-то подобное) - пишите - сделаю
только выбирайте БЫСТРО, ибо если не в ближайшие 3-5 дней, то и к МАКСу не успеем

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Поскольку - как было замечено 3 месяца назад "надо что-то решать", хочу высказать свои предложения и внести свои варианты
> 
> такие вот постулаты явились в результате долгого мучительного обдумывания:
> - уверен, что на юбилее ВВС (11 числа) мы не встретимся - так что время есть еще до МАКСа - на котором будут очень многие
> - уверен, что вариант в конце концов надо выбрать только один - чтобы у всех хоть что-то было одинаковым, как знак принадлежности к сообществу
> - основное, что нас объединяет - все же сайт, а не ВВС как таковые, потому и главным элементом должен быть - в том или ином виде - адрес сайта
> 
> несколько лет назад для визиток Дмитрию я сделал несколько вариантов лого сайта, и часть из них, на мой взгляд, вполне может присутствовать на футболке
> в связи с этим есть отличная (как мне кажется  ) идея
> ...


Вариант 1 и 4, ИМХО.

----------


## Александр II

Однозначно первый! Это опять же моё ИМХО. Я в Москве буду 17августа поздно вечером, можно будет пересечься. Я бы взял наверное две.

Один вопрос. А где будет размещена надпись? Лично я голосую, чтобы она была в середине, и относительно большая, чтобы люди со стороны могли прочитать!

----------------
Александр.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Я за первую, лаконично и стильно

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Вариант № 1 =)

----------


## sss

С вариантом у большинства проголосовавших ясно :)
Кому высылать векторный файл?
Кто будет собственно, заниматься доставанием белых х/б заготовок и самой печатью?
Куда сдавать деньги и т.п.?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Этот вопрос прорабатывал Андрей Зинчук. Он был сейчас в отъезде, надеюсь вот-вот вернется.

----------


## Котков Андрей

От печати я не отказываюсь, буду делать видимо я, но вот раздобыть футболки и потом раздать их - это к Андрею Зинчуку.

----------


## sss

Дим, а ты считаешь себя вправе проигнорировать голосование?  :Mad:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Сережа, я проголосовал за первый вариант еще несколько лет назад :-)

----------


## sss

Дим, я надеялся у тебя все-таки что-то меняется к лучшему  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  

Выкладываю файл 1-го варианта - Illustrator8 EPS в архиве
кому нужно , скачивайте и пользуйтесь на здоровье
надеюсь увидеть коллег (хотя бы некоторых) с этим лого

----------


## sss

по теме
http://www.catalog.dt1.ru/vcd-1102/catalog.html
http://www.1001futbolka.ru/21
http://www.altovir.ru/catalog_19.html
http://www.gift-dfoto.ru/html/gifts/footbol.shtml

футболочку-то хотелось бы грамм 180-200...

----------


## Александр II

Мужики, кто будет заниматься печатью изображения, у кого есть такие возможности??? У меня нет таких возможностей их сделать. Я бы с удовольствием взял бы 2футболочки. Надеюсь, что к МАКС-у получится это сделать. Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

-------------
Александр.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Не знаю кто как я так уже себе футболкой обзавелся на МАКС - голубого флекса не было, заменил его на авиационный цвет полированного аллюминия.

Предвидя вопросы "и мне" - говорю - найдите крайнего, кто соберет заявки на размерность маек, приобретет эти майки - я разом на них припеку изображения  и будет всем счастье.

----------


## Александр II

Да, чувствую с футболками пролетаем к МАКС-у. Ведь так? Ладно, буду в футболке авиареставраторов!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Да, чувствую с футболками пролетаем к МАКС-у. Ведь так? Ладно, буду в футболке авиареставраторов!
> 
> -----------
> Александр.


Дык EPS выложен - берите, и печатайте. В любом фотомагазине.

----------


## An-Z

Прошу прощения у всех кто на меня понадеялся, увы - хронически ничего не успеваю, быт заедает.. Коллективного заказа маек к МАКСу мной организовываться не будет.
Вариант логотипа - лучший, на мой взгляд, первый.
Так что снова, "спасение утопающих - дело рук и ног самих утопающих", выход в способе предложенном Холостяком, сам так буду делать..
По поводу плотности маек. 200г/м хорошая плотность, но для нынешнего лета жарковата, Можно и полегче брать.. и ещё, не верьте их размерам. Всё надо примерять.. на мой 50-52 размер подходили и L, и XL, и не налезла XXL,  разных фирм..

----------


## sss

*Юрий*, я как раз выложил ссылки на конторы, которые занимаются этими делами - посмотрите, если тираж менее 50 штук, то футболка обойдется чуть ли не в 100 у.е. Первая и самая главная задача - набрать 50 твердых заказов (и желательно уже оплаченных - ибо в противном случае кто-то будет сначала заниматься *ВСЕЙ* работой, заплатит *СВОИ* немалые деньги, а потом в течение долгого периода, и потратив *КУЧУ времени* на встречи, будет получать их обратно)

----------


## Nazar

Мы печатали майки со своим логотипом, 75 макк нам обошлись в 17000 рублей.Грубо говоря по 230 рублей за майку.

----------


## An-Z

Не смотря на кризис и прочие гадости, я таки заказал пробный тираж (100шт.) маек. Надеюсь, кого-то они заинтересуют.
Краткие ТТХ маек; плотность 240 г/м, белые и чёрные, изображение нанесено термопереносом. Размеры - белые майкй есть все, от S до XXL, а вот чёрных нет М. Стоимость 300 рублей.

----------


## An-Z

Заказал два вида стикеров для украшения мотоциклов, автомобилей, катеров, самолётов нашей атрибутикой. Оба на прозрачной плёнке, но один клеится на внешнюю поверхность, а второй на внутреннюю поверхность фонаря кабины либо любого другого прозрачного материала.
Стоимость пары стикеров (прямой и "зеркальный")- 50 рублей, одного 30 руб.

----------


## Nazar

Андрей, возьму обе, черную и белую, размер 48й. Куда слать бапки :Biggrin:

----------


## An-Z

Забрать всё это можно у меня уже в субботу. Вопросы в личку или на "мыло" a-zinchuk :Eek: yandex.ru

Товарищ  sss за разработку эскиза рисунка получает майку бесплатно, ну и наклейку, если найдёт куда её клеить. :Biggrin: 

Володя, я тебе отложу, потом с пересылкой-передачей разберёмся..

Р.S. Не забывайте размер указывать.

----------


## Nazar

> Володя, я тебе отложу, потом с пересылкой-передачей разберёмся..


Андрей, ты на МАКСЕ будешь? , сам то я на него не поеду, в это время хочу на Север смотаться поснимать, а батя поедет, можно будет с ним все это передать.
Короче разберемся.

----------


## Котков Андрей

поправка:

Нанесение логотипа не термоперенос а прямая печать по майкам пластизолевыми красками - этот вариант наиболее долговечный и качественный на нынешний момент.


вот вид майки на мне, не сей раз без физиономии, был разбужен начавшимися поздравлениями с 3-х часов ночи.

http://begemotdecals.ru/files/DSC_0061.jpg

----------


## SDA

Мне дайте две пожалуйста -черную и белую. Размер XL. 
Коллеги, кому надо передать майки в Питер - обращайтесь в личку или почту sda1976собакаlist.ru. Еду в командировку в Питер 11.08.2009.

----------


## Nazar

Дима,  что-же ты о приезде молчишь? мне у Андрея две майки возьми.

----------


## An-Z

:Wink:  да он в общем то и не молчит!
 По многочисленным просьбам выкладываю промеры футболок по размерам ( т.к. известно, что не всегда размер указаный соответсвует реальному). 

S         W48                 H 70
M         W50                 H 72
L          W52                H 72
XL        W55                H 75
XXL      W60                H 75

ПЫСЫ Мерял неособоточной линейкой,так что небольшая погрешность можт быть.

----------


## Слухач

> Я бы не только не отказался бы от пары таких (дабы опознать местных пользователей на том-же МАКСе) а еще бы и мог изготовить такие футболки, так как располагаю и оборудованием и практикой в этом вопросе. 
> 
> Как обычно вопрос упирается в сами майки - насколько они нужны качественные (плотные, качество изготовления ворота) и где брать их в нужном количестве, цветах и размерах.
> 
> Нанесение сделать  - не вопрос, хоть полноцветное хоть векторное одноцветное.


Я занимаюсь продажей цифровых машин с Европы, расходки оригинальной для них задёшево и тонеров (для Оки 9600 к примеру) поэтому мог бы со своей стороы приложить также некие усилия... обращайтесь - поможем для сайта, что в наших силах

----------


## Котков Андрей

Добрый день.

Так мы же эти футболки уже и сделали, смотрите выше.

----------


## Nazar

Андрей привет.
Будет нужна еще одна майка. Черная 52.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Антоха

беру!!!!!!! Андрей, хде тебя можно завтра перехватить?

----------


## An-Z

"завтра" я был на пути в Энгельс, ты правда забыл мой е-мейл и телефон?
напоминаю, a-zinchuk@yandex.ru

----------


## sss

Афигеть! Все-таки сделали! Молодцы какие! Хоть и поздно, но все-таки молодцы! Особое спасибо Андрею, потратившему немало сил, времени и прочего!
Спасибо за предложение наградной майки, к счастью, пока мое финансовое положение позволяет купить ее, а лучшей наградой будет сознание того, что форумчане ходят в изделии, к которому я причастен.

Андрюх, возьму ХХЛ - черную и белую, белую М, черную и белую ХЛ. Итого 5 штук. Наклейки тоже возьму, даже 2 набора - буду раздаривать, поскольку моя машинка уже давно не на ходу, а на велик клеить такую красоту стыдно :)

Интересно, из тех, кто хотел в 2007 получить это - все ли дожили?  :Biggrin:

----------


## An-Z

:Biggrin:  Серёж, футболки были готовы к прошедшему МАКСу, остатки распродаются. Будет оказия в твою сторону, звякну.

----------


## An-Z

Остатки по цветам и размерам:
БЕЛЫЕ
XXL - 1 штук
XL - 9 штук
L - нет
M - 1 штук
S - 2 штуки
ЧЁРНЫЕ
XXL - нет
XL - 8 штук
L - 2 штуки
M - нет
S - 2 штуки
Цена  - 400 рублей при самовывозе, при встрече в Москве, пересылке по России - 500 рублей. При покупке  футболок - стикеры в подарок!

----------


## Архангельск

> Остатки по цветам и размерам:
> БЕЛЫЕ
> XXL - 1 штук
> XL - 9 штук
> L - нет
> M - 1 штук
> S - 2 штуки
> ЧЁРНЫЕ
> XXL - нет
> ...


На сегодняшний день можно ли купить? И ХХL черного цвета не появились. Территориально где в Москве?

----------


## An-Z

Территориально Москва, Щёлково. ХХL черного цвета не появились и в обозримом будущем не появятся.

----------


## An-Z

Оказывается футболки ещё есть, кто не успел приобрести - велкам!
Остатки по цветам и размерам:
БЕЛЫЕ
XL - 5 штук
S - 1 штук
ЧЁРНЫЕ
XL - 5 штук
L - 1 штуки
S - 1 штуки
Цена - 500 рублей при самовывозе, при встрече в Москве, пересылке по России. При покупке футболок - стикеры в подарок!

----------


## Привод

> Оказывается футболки ещё есть, кто не успел приобрести - велкам!
> Остатки по цветам и размерам:
> БЕЛЫЕ
> XL - 5 штук
> S - 1 штук
> ЧЁРНЫЕ
> XL - 5 штук
> L - 1 штуки
> S - 1 штуки
> Цена - 500 рублей при самовывозе, при встрече в Москве, пересылке по России. При покупке футболок - стикеры в подарок!


что с XXL - цвет черный? когда будут?

----------


## An-Z

> ХХL черного цвета не появились и в обозримом будущем не появятся.


Подтверждаю.

----------


## Привод

> Подтверждаю.


=) А что есть-то в настоящее время или на складе, желательно не ниже ХL и чорний? Или бизнес не задался? готов отгрузить 1 штуку любого цвета в Батуринске, или в Загорянке. Контакты в личку? Или через представителя МАИ? =)

----------


## An-Z

Чорних XL осталось 4 шт. 
Если готовы отгузить - грузите!  :Biggrin:  Особенно в Батуринске, там все вопросы к представителю МАИ :Rolleyes: 

htlfrwbz

----------


## Генерал Дрозд

надо черных и белых L штуки по две. это возможно?

----------


## An-Z

остались *ТОЛЬКО*  XL

----------


## Генерал Дрозд

тогда одну.
те что раньше взял, до сих пор одна в резерве, одну злобно ношу и стираю. и за два годна не померла. хорошие были футболки :(

----------


## Виталик

Я тоже футболку хочу. а еще если есть вот такую наклейку 

только оригинальную

----------


## An-Z

Вскрылся госрезерв футболок - 6 белых и 5 чёрных, размер только XL 
*ЭТО ВСЁ - ПОСЛЕДНИЕ!!!
*Спешите купить - 1000 рублей, стоимость отправки в любой конец России включена.
Вложение 94728Вложение 94729
По вопросу приобретения писать на a-zinchuk@ya.ru

----------

